# cite europ



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi has anybody stayed overnight recently (JUly 2009) is it still OK?
Barry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is Cité Europe by the way.

There don't seem to have been any updates since the thread "Problems in Calais".


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We were there last week but only in the daytime, there were plenty of vans parked there and I could see no reason why it would not be okay to stay the night.
Having said that we used to stay there overnight ready for an early ferry but have changed it round so that we now take an evening ferry and stay at the Caravan Club site at Folkstone for the night instead, travelling the 240mile home the following day.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

We stayed there overnight 3 weeks ago. Arrived at 1am and no problems. There were around 8 other MH already there. We were going to stay last week on the way back but managed to change the tunnel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are spaces set aside just for motorhomes in a large carpark near the coaches.We have never overnighted there.
I have emailed them, will post reply if I get one.

cabby


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is a thread on here somewhere where sombody has e mailed the manager of Cite Europe and the response confirmed that it is OK to stay overnight. We have overnighted there twice in a section of the car park set aside for motorhomes. It was fine on both occasions. However, with the number of assylum seekers around, Calais I feel that it is only a matter of time before they start hanging around Cite Europe and the whole place becomes vulnerable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cite L'Europe*

I would rather drive for and hour and stay somewhere safe


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have stayed there on a couple of occasions - feel very safe and are going again soon - can't wait. During the night there are a number of police vehicles that drive past have seen them and that's reassuring too.

Its a nice place as can walk to supermarket in morning for lovely fresh bread. Fantastic for late night arrivals too would honestly say its less than 10 mins.

Greenie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have an 18:00hrs shuttle on the 20th July and had planned to stay the night there.

I too am wondering whether it is wise to do so in light of the recent reported disturbances.

I will watch this thread with interest


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stay*

The last time I drove round to stay there it was early hours of the morning. There were lots of dubious looking people lurking about. Even passed three people stood in the central reservation of the motorway link road at 3 am. I found it very off putting and drove to the Calais Aire which was just as bad. So we drove back out to Le Touquet and stayed there.

I just like a bit more piece of mind.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I am definitely in favour of peace of mind 

My backup at the moment is this site, as we intend to head down the A26

http://www.lebloemstraete.fr/


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We were thinking of stopping at Cité Europe next month as we have a 23:55 out bound ferry. 

Is there any where better we can stop that we can turn up in the early hours?


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stay*



RichardnGill said:


> We were thinking of stopping at Cité Europe next month as we have a 23:55 out bound ferry.
> 
> Is there any where better we can stop that we can turn up in the early hours?
> 
> Richard...


Where are you heading?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Probally towards Honfleur for a rest them on to La Rochelle

Richard...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not stay on the docks at Calais.
Usualy space around Sea France and P O ferry ticket offices.

Or aire at Gravelines (our usual stop)

Dave P


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Probally towards Honfleur for a rest them on to La Rochelle
> 
> Richard...


We were faced with a similar problem last month and intended stopping at Cite Europe but decided to press down the A16 peage to overnight on the autoroute aire at Baie de Somme.

This was on the recommendation of one of the members here on a similar thread to this.
We broke a long standing rule of ours re overnighting on autoroute aires but we had a really good night and filled up with fuel early morning on the northern outskirts of Abbeville.
We will do it again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats interesesting Gillian.

We stopped at the Baie De Somme aire earlier this year.
We have (had?) the same views as yourself about overnighting on autoroute aires but that one was so nice. 
We didn't stay the night but were very tempted, maybe next time.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thats interesesting Gillian.
> 
> We stopped at the Baie De Somme aire earlier this year.
> We have (had?) the same views as yourself about overnighting on autoroute aires but that one was so nice.
> ...


Hi Pete

There is an area set aside for caravans/motorhomes but as it was empty we decided against staying there as this was a new experience for us.
We moved to the other side of the central building where there were lorries parked and a couple of motorhomes. It felt safer.

An aside.
As we looked around we passed the borne set back into a bay and marked with its camping-car sign. Parked in the middle, adjacent to the borne and plugged into it was a British registered caravan and car which was still there next morning when we left.
Cheeky beggar. If I'd needed to dump he may well have got an early morning call.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Having never used the tunnel, always Norfolkline, we are using the tunnel courtesy of Mr Tesco and were hoping to stay over at Cite Europe. We will get there about 7.30 pm do you think we should push on ( heading for the Black Forest area eventually) Chasper.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Gendarmerie is less than 200 yards from the Camping Car parking at Cite Europe. How much safer can you get?
Believe it or not people get mugged, robbed and murdered anywhere, throughout the world. There is no such place as a safe haven nor is there a place that you can identify as dangerous. Provided you take the necessary precautions you will be safe.
Far better Cite Europe than wild camping in the middle of nowhere where there is no help if you do have a problem.
Gerry


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Cite Europe it is then. I don't usually get paraniod about these things like you say there are far worst places in the UK as well as Europe. Chasper.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

GerryD said:


> The Gendarmerie is less than 200 yards from the Camping Car parking at Cite Europe. How much safer can you get?
> Gerry


I did not realise that 8O

Makes a difference to my thinking 

BTW - off topic -é - how do you do this from the keyboard; I copied this one


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Gerry

That does help my thinking as well, we have only been to Cite Europ once through the day and thought it looked ok. 

Does everyone stop in the car park on the right had side as you go in?


Richard...


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The motorhome parking is off the Boulevard du Kent

Zebedee posted a google map on here somewhere showing the parking. Will try to find it


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry it was ****

see here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-625921.html#625921


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*French accents on British keyboard*



StAubyns said:


> BTW - off topic -é - how do you do this from the keyboard; I copied this one


See here
http://www.frenchpropertylinks.com/frenchcharactersenglishukkeyboard.htm


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try the dog registration car park just before you go through the tunnel toll booths have stayed there several times no problems or the ferry port carpark outside the toll booths again used it several times.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We were their about 9 weeks ago. Got off the tunnel at 10pm and headed staight there. On arriving the carpark was empty of any motorhomes. However, their was 3 minibuses full of Romanian men. We moved into the Marina at Calais which was full of vans and had a good nights sleep.

Stewart


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: French accents on British keyboard*



Burneyinn said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > BTW - off topic -é - how do you do this from the keyboard; I copied this one
> ...


Thanks, I'll bookmark that


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Heres a map to the MH parking area










And here's what it looks like when you get there!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais paranoia*

 Ciao tutti,
very interesting this post. Why does everyone get so worried about Calais? :roll: 
Been coming and going for donkey's years until early this year, stayed in numerous solutions in/around Calais, often on my own, and never felt any more threatened than anywhere else. Stops included harbour aire, tunnel exit lorry park, Elf service station as you enter motorway, yacht harbour lorry park, Cite' Europe parks (current and previous), campsites at Bray Dunes and so on, Cap Gris Nez. Where to stop usually dictated by time of day/year/weather.
Find quite racist the comment 'there were three minibuses full of Romanian men'
On my travels have often seen lots of minibuses full of British men.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Calais paranoia*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti,
> very interesting this post. Why does everyone get so worried about Calais? :roll:
> Been coming and going for donkey's years until early this year, stayed in numerous solutions in/around Calais, often on my own, and never felt any more threatened than anywhere else. Stops included harbour aire, tunnel exit lorry park, Elf service station as you enter motorway, yacht harbour lorry park, Cite' Europe parks (current and previous), campsites at Bray Dunes and so on, Cap Gris Nez. Where to stop usually dictated by time of day/year/weather.
> Find quite racist the comment 'there were three minibuses full of Romanian men'
> ...


The important thing is to only stop where you feel safe. If you personally feel uncomfortable then move on. Do not be swayed by others.
In my time I have pounded the beat in Notting Hill and was collecting insurance premiums in the high rise flats in Luton as the petrol bombs were being thrown below, but not once did I feel personally threatened. But I would not recommend that to everyone.
Simple advice is Stop, Look and if you feel safe then stay. If not, there are plenty of other places within a short distance.
Gerry


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We were there on Fri night - no problems. We did turn up 2 weeks beforehand to find it locked down and Calais crawling with Police due the protesters.

There is a 'chain' across the entrance that actually isn't a locked chain at all, we found this on the way out in the morning. Just unhook the chain yourself.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We were there on 3rd July overnight, first time we'd been there, about 8 other vans there and had a brilliantly quiet night. Felt very safe indeed and it was great deal quieter than the noisy Calais Aire. 

Will defintely stay there again - no probs :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is the answer I got today in reply to my email requesting information.

hello,
you can park in the motorhome parking on the east car park of Cité Europe, even for one night.
There is no charge to pay for it.
Best regards.
the information desk


cabby


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi I don't mind parking there on the way back with a ferry to catch, but if I parked there going on holiday swibo wouldn't have an incentive to leave.  

Olley


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Cite Europe*

We told by locals that we would be ill advised to overnight there or even park up and go shopping. Seems they are of the opinion that motorhomes are obviously full of desireable resellable items that could provide sustenance to undesirable individuals. 
So we stay on a campsite and if necessary do the shopping on our bike.

Steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its always felt safe to me, overlooked by the tunnel police station, and normally swimbo goes in on her own, I relax with a good book and a cuppa in the van, have a snooze then read another book, have another cuppa, watch trees grow, yawn, you get the picture. :roll: 

Olley


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We usually head down to the aire in the Auchan carpark at Saint Martin Les Boulogne. It takes about 35 minutes on the toll-free motorway. 

There are facilites there as well (water/dumping). Also, takes a bit of time off following day's journey and cheap diesel too. 

Another bonus is the free wifi at Mcdonalds, if you don't park too far away.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Olley what does swibo and swimbo mean?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

SWMBO

*S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*e *O*beyed

= guess who?!!

Dunno about swibo and swimbo


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a set of pussies you men are! tut :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeh, and we have the (mental) scars to prove it!


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Just to add to the info from others, we parked there last night and in mid May. Had no problems at all, but I accept that decision on what to do must rest on how safe people feel.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> SWMBO
> 
> *S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*e *O*beyed
> 
> ...


oops still getting over my TGA, thats my excuse anyway. :lol:

Should have been SWMBO

Olley


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh no whats a TGA? is this some sort of code I am unaware of everything has initials now asap, pdq, qed, divorce oh oops slipped that one in.

4 weeks and counting to our French trip am getting soooo excited ...

Greenie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> oh no whats a TGA? is this some sort of code I am unaware of everything has initials now asap, pdq, qed, divorce oh oops slipped that one in.
> 
> 4 weeks and counting to our French trip am getting soooo excited ...
> 
> Greenie


Transient Global Amnesia, just means I am losing whats left of my marbles. :lol:

Olley


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We shall probably be there next Saturday night about 19.00 hours. Good nights sleep after 270 miles drive from home. Intend to drive to Germany next day Trier or Igel another 300 miles. Chasper.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

We'll try not to wake you chasper, we're on the 1130 tunnel, so will be arriving about 1am local time.

We'll sneak in, on tickover :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

we will be there Sunday 2nd August. 

Cart wait    


Richard...


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps we could form a circle like they use to on Wagon Train, showing my years now!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi driving back from hols last year on a Sunday, SWMBO was looking forward to some last minute shopping; however when we got there..........they close on Sundays! laugh................I didn't dare. :lol: 

Olley


----------

